# Manifold to "y" pipe flange gasket



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

I ended up finding an exhaust leak on my truck inbetween the manifold and "y" pipe on both sides. So I bought 2 new gaskets (pn 61014). Well I just got the passenger side apart and the old gasket was definately shot cracked chunks missing etc. Well when I finally got the new gasket In I couldnt for the life of me get a leak free seal. Is there something Im missing here to get a leak free seal from the new gasket? Also Im wondering if one of the previous owners hasnt messed with them before. The passenger side has 3 pieces of steel that you put together to put the bolts through when on the drivers side its just 1 piece.


Thanks for the help guys!!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

These truck are notorious for the sealing flanges on each side of the Y pipe to deteriorate away where the seal fits against the pipe...as well as the bolt flanges themselves rotting away. Makes it tough to get an even "crush" on the new gaskets. 

If the bolt flange on one side is already in three separate pieces it needs to be fixed for sure, as it'll never provide enough clamp pressure to seal correctly with it in three pieces.

Check the sealing flanges on the Y pipe too. Make sure theirs enough meat left on them for the gasket to seal all the way around. 

If either or both need replaced a good muffler shop can replace the ends on the Y pipe as well as replace the three bolt flanges. No need to replace the entire Y pipe as they're not cheap to buy.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

The Y pipe flanges still look to be in good shape at least on the pass side I havent taken apart the drivers side yet. Ya that bolt flange isnt in the best of shape though I will swing by the junkyard tommorow and see if i can find one in nice shape. 

I appreciate the help B&B:waving:


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

ABES;557081 said:


> Ya that bolt flange isnt in the best of shape though I will swing by the junkyard tommorow and see if i can find one in nice shape.
> 
> I appreciate the help B&B:waving:


Don't waste your time at the junk yard ABES. Head over to your local muffler shop and pick one up...or some NAPA stores will also have the bolt flange as an individual part. The last one I bought cost $4.

Just to forwarned though...you can't just replace the flange without either cutting the bell off the Y-pipe first in order to slide the replacement bolt flange down over the pipe and then welding the bell back onto the pipe...OR cut the new bolt flange in half, place it around the pipe and then weld the flange back together. This is how the exhaust shop boys do it.

So if your gonna change it make sure you first have access to a welder.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

B&B;557091 said:


> Don't waste your time at the junk yard ABES. Head over to your local muffler shop and pick one up...or some NAPA stores will also have the bolt flange as an individual part. The last one I bought cost $4.
> 
> Just to forwarned though...you can't just replace the flange without either cutting the bell off the Y-pipe first in order to slide the replacement bolt flange down over the pipe and then welding the bell back onto the pipe...OR cut the new bolt flange in half, place it around the pipe and then weld the flange back together. This is how the exhaust shop boys do it.
> 
> So if your gonna change it make sure you first have access to a welder.


Should not be a problem the boss has a nice lincoln mig welder that works awesome.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

ABES;557115 said:


> Should not be a problem the boss has a nice lincoln mig welder that works awesome.


The words "Lincoln" and "nice" are two words that go hand in hand ABES. 

Good luck with your exhaust repair.


----------

